# RIP Johnny Halliday



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

So far nobody mentioned his recent death, probably because he's not that well-known outside of the francofone area, so I will. I don't know his music that well my self but he deserves to be honoured for bringing rock music to France (Elvis Presley, The Animals etc). He was and stayed immensely popular in France selling something like 110 millions records.











Maybe he was something of a cover artist but he bridged the cultural and language gap between the Anglosaxon and Francofone world. Quite an achievement.

RIP Johnny Halliday.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We lived in France for over 2 years (2002-2004). He was really, really big there. RIP.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

I love the 'Oh Nos' in this.

Takes me back to the French Exchanges in the 70s.


----------

